

From bootup to Hadoop cluster in 15 minutes - humanlever
http://opensolaris.org/os/project/livehadoop/

======
jwilliams
On a related note - anyone getting serious with Hadoop can run it on Amazon's
EC2 service.
[http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?ex...](http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=873)

Hadoop is packaged up as an image for EC2, so it's pretty quick to get going.

